# Kann mir jemand helfen?



## julia1997 (3. Dez 2017)

Ich soll in Maria DB eine View erstellen, die den Durchschnittspreis einer Buchung pro Herkunftsland der Passagiere beinhaltet. 

CREATE VIEW booking_average (passengerdetails.country) AS
SELECT  
    AVG(price_country)
FROM 
    passengerdetails  
    JOIN passenger ON (
        passengerdetails.passenger_id = passenger.passenger_id
    ) 
    JOIN on (
        passenger.passenger_id = booking.passenger_id
    ) 
GROUP BY 
    passengerdetails.country


----------



## VfL_Freak (4. Dez 2017)

Moin,

ich sehe keine Frage !! 

VG Klaus


----------



## thet1983 (4. Dez 2017)

ich glaube das sollte die antwort auf deine nicht gestellte frage sein 

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/12352048/mysql-create-view-joining-two-tables


----------



## julia1997 (4. Dez 2017)

Ich wollte fragen wieso meine Lösung nicht stimmt


----------



## VfL_Freak (4. Dez 2017)

Moin,


julia1997 hat gesagt.:


> Ich wollte fragen wieso meine Lösung nicht stimmt


OMG .... 
Welches ist denn 'Deine' Lösung?
Was soll kommen, was kommt stattdessen?
Wie sehen die Tabellen aus??

Schau mal bitte hier:
http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html

VG Klaus


----------



## truesoul (4. Dez 2017)

Hallo.

Ja und woher weißt du, dass die Lösung nicht stimmt? 
Was erwartest du denn? 
Was willst du machen? 

Das Beispiel von @thet1983 hilft nicht? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## thet1983 (4. Dez 2017)

julia1997 hat gesagt.:


> *JOIN on* (
> passenger.passenger_id = booking.passenger_id
> )


schau mal genau hin....


----------



## julia1997 (4. Dez 2017)

AUFGABE:
Ich soll in Maria DB eine View erstellen, die den Durchschnittspreis einer Buchung pro Herkunftsland der Passagiere beinhaltet. 

MEINE LÖSUNG:
CREATE VIEW booking_average (passengerdetails.country) AS
SELECT 
AVG(price_country)
FROM 
passengerdetails 
JOIN passenger ON (
passengerdetails.passenger_id = passenger.passenger_id
) 
JOIN booking ON (
passenger.passenger_id = booking.passenger_id
) 
GROUP BY 
passengerdetails.country

WARUM STIMMT ES NICHT?
weil es nicht ausgeführt wird


----------



## thet1983 (4. Dez 2017)

thet1983 hat gesagt.:


> ich glaube das sollte die antwort auf deine nicht gestellte frage sein
> 
> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/12352048/mysql-create-view-joining-two-tables



lesen....

bzw: https://www.w3schools.com/sql/sql_join.asp


----------

